# Yellow spots on cats fur



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

HI...I just noticed that 2 of my 3 cats have something on their fur ..bright yellow color...my white cat just has a one inch spot on her side...and my gray cat has it on the front of his fur....I checked my whole apt. for yellow stuff that they can get into..I didn't find anything yellow..and all my cleaning solutions are on the top shelf of my closet (door always locked). Any suggestions on what it might be?

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Hm, very strange. The only thing I can think of is, do you have any lilies around? Or other flower that has stamens? They can stain things yellow.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hmmm.....are you brave enough to sniff it? The smell might give you a clue...


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL I'm brave enough..but it doesn't smell like anything


----------

